# GA Tech Power PE class



## majorever (Dec 25, 2016)

https://pe.gatech.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-preparation-for-pe-exam-power-option

Is this the GA tech classes everyone is talking about?


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, I believe that's it.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 25, 2016)

That is it.  Great class.


----------



## Phatso86 (Dec 28, 2016)

majorever said:


> https://pe.gatech.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-preparation-for-pe-exam-power-option
> 
> Is this the GA tech classes everyone is talking about?


if the class is anything like the binder for it, i'd say move on. I don't think that binder helped me in the slightest. Maybe just a tiny bit of confidence boost being able to breeze through the problems


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> > On ‎12‎/‎25‎/‎2016 at 1:16 PM, majorever said: https://pe.gatech.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-preparation-for-pe-exam-power-option Is this the GA tech classes everyone is talking about?
> 
> 
> if the class is anything like the binder for it, i'd say move on. I don't think that binder helped me in the slightest. Maybe just a tiny bit of confidence boost being able to breeze through the problems


How can you honestly judge the class by saying you didn't take the class?

You really need to stop advising people on subjects related to the power pe test, cause in your case it only stands for passed exam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2016)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> That is it.  Great class.


lusone:

Fantastic prep course for the PE power exam.


----------



## Phatso86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> How can you honestly judge the class by saying you didn't take the class?


you seem to have a difficult time comprehending statements.

I was clearly judging the binder and made it clear that I was.



Ken PE 3.0 said:


> You really need to stop advising people on subjects related to the power pe test, cause in your case it only stands for passed exam.


seeing how I passed without an EE background, it's safe to say i'm the best person to ask for tips mainly because, again, I PASSED WITHOUT AN EE BACKGROUND


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> > 12 hours ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: How can you honestly judge the class by saying you didn't take the class?
> 
> 
> you seem to have a difficult time comprehending statements.I was clearly judging the binder and made it clear that I was.
> ...


Whatever. I stand by my statements. I passed the test and somehow manage not to be an arrogant ass about the whole situation.

I somehow imagine that you are not as good as you think you are.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 28, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> > 12 hours ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: How can you honestly judge the class by saying you didn't take the class?
> 
> 
> you seem to have a difficult time comprehending statements.I was clearly judging the binder and made it clear that I was.
> ...


Dude, why are you so butt hurt? You don't have to be an ass and argue with everyone.


----------



## trainrider (Dec 28, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Dude, why are you so butt hurt? You don't have to be an ass and argue with everyone.


This guy is an idiot and a liar. What the hell is his issue?

BTW...he just mentioned he failed the exam in this post. He is all over the map and pissing everyone off in this forum.



Phatso86 said:


> its the same NEC for the PE exam as the contractor exam.
> 
> as my first post said, lack of the NEC knowledge would have been the reason I failed the PE exam in October. guessed on most of the questions and there were a lot


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 29, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> if the class is anything like the binder for it, i'd say move on. I don't think that binder helped me in the slightest. Maybe just a tiny bit of confidence boost being able to breeze through the problems


In all candor I think your logic is flawed.  You can't judge the class solely on the binder.  The binder by itself is not going to provide the maximum help.  The binder, used in conjunction with the class, is what is most effective.  I took the class.  I lived and breathed that material for 4 months.  If you are diligent and patient you will learn the material and not just learn how to do problems.  Combine that with CI and Spinup sample tests and you will have a good chance of success.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 29, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> I PASSED WITHOUT AN EE BACKGROUND


Also, you shouldn't advertise that too much. It's already pretty obvious.


----------

